# Goofy or Regular?



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I looked and didn't see a recent thread for this, so I decided to make a poll and figure out how ya'll ride!

Pretty simple, in most scenarios, do you ride Goofy or Regular? 


Personally, I ride goofy. Originally, the rental jerks just set me up with a regular stance, but now that I've put some more effort into it I discovered that I'm much more comfortable with a goofy stance. I think it's because I always imitated my neighbor, who rode goofy with skateboards and scooters and whatnot.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

Regular. But, now I want to practice goofy and be versatile. I'm ready for more bruising!


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

im regular but i find myself going goofy a lot. its fine since my board is an asymmetric twin.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm goofy, always been goofy, always will be goofy....oh and I ride with my right foot forward lol. I do ride switch about as much as I ride reg. though.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Goofy forever. On skateboard, on my snowboard, on any board that I have to stand on. Oh, and when I ride my skateboard, I push Mongo too, so I'm really out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Im kinda glad to see the poll is about 50/50. I am just learning and pretty sure i ride goofy and my friend who's teaching me rides goofy but i sorta thought it was less common... hence why its called regular and goofy.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Regular on a snowboard, goofy on a skateboard and surfboard.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

(Time of posting, poll at 22 Goofy/23 Regular)

I'm actually fairly surprised. Usually at resorts I perceive more of a 1:4 (Goofy:Regular) ratio. So not incredibly rare or special, but still not the norm. I remember being really surprised once when everyone on a lift was goofy once. 

Course, sucks when you're on the right side of the lift and a regular rider is on the left... oops.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> (Time of posting, poll at 22 Goofy/23 Regular)
> 
> Course, sucks when you're on the right side of the lift and a regular rider is on the left... oops.


Very true, have done alot of last minute switches as the chairs coming around, lol.

I'm regular, but every now and again after a run I'll unstrap my front foot and ride up to, and off, the lift switch. Makes the day a little more interesting.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Ahh so you guys ride different on your skate board and snow board... Judging by the signs I've read about, I should be goofy, but I seem to be more comfortable regular so that's how I've been riding... Just a newbie though.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Jim said:


> Ahh so you guys ride different on your skate board and snow board... Judging by the signs I've read about, I should be goofy, but I seem to be more comfortable regular so that's how I've been riding... Just a newbie though.


It's all a comfort thing. If you like riding regular better then I'd just stick with that. If you ever notice that it seems something's not clicking, you might want to try goofy out, but otherwise I wouldn't.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I make an effort to ride switch about 50% of the time, just cause I feel you can't really progress without it. If you are not comfortable switch you'll never land 180's 540's ect. Also it just feels like once you have control reg. and switch it improves your overall board control.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I ride regular and skate goofy


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like its Regular 35 and Goofy 34. That settles it, the goofy people must be the weirdos.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i'm goofy, and it looks like i just evened the polls lol.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> i'm goofy, and it looks like i just evened the polls lol.


No longer, Goofy freak.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> It's all a comfort thing. If you like riding regular better then I'd just stick with that. If you ever notice that it seems something's not clicking, you might want to try goofy out, but otherwise I wouldn't.


Thanks for the info


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowfox said:


> (Time of posting, poll at 22 Goofy/23 Regular)
> 
> I'm actually fairly surprised. Usually at resorts I perceive more of a 1:4 (Goofy:Regular) ratio. So not incredibly rare or special, but still not the norm. I remember being really surprised once when everyone on a lift was goofy once.
> 
> Course, sucks when you're on the right side of the lift and a regular rider is on the left... oops.


I think in my world there's more regular than goofy too. 

I think the reason is that most people are righties, and hence it may be more natural to throw a right-hand punch from the rear (aka right cross) and kick a ball from the rear. Thus you stand with left foot forward, etc.

I also read that some people find it easier to use the "strong foot" to "sweep" the tail skidding alternating directions while the lead foot is more used for just balancing. Hence, you can use a kicking analogy here too.

I'm regular but I ride goofy more ever since I learned switch. In total, I think I've ridden goofy a bit more than regular throughout my mountain life but I'm still quite a bit better at regular. Like the only time I would go goofy off a kicker (other than the tiny ones), is if I'm prepared to 180 off it and land regular.


----------



## andreww (Nov 9, 2012)

*Goofy Ya'll*

Goofy for all things on a board! I'm really not good riding switch, something I am continuously trying to improve!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Goofy.


----------



## iechoi (Apr 20, 2012)

Goofy reporting in. I'm quite surprised that it's an even split so far, since I always thought regular was called "regular" because it was far more... regular.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

goofy has more sty


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Regular. Skate mongo as well. I was really pissed when told that I couldn't take my front foot out for the lifts!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Goofy, only because of the way I get off the lift. Otherwise, I find it hard to tell if I'm goofy or regular. This season I'm going to practice getting off the lift regular.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

andreww said:


> Goofy for all things on a board! I'm really not good riding switch, something I am continuously trying to improve!


This thread was almost 3 years old! 

I'm goofy, but ride switch probably 10% of the time...


----------



## andreww (Nov 9, 2012)

Thread revived!


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Goofy snow and surf.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Goofy non-pow days
Regs Pow days

Regs skating.
Regs surfing.


----------



## pharcyde (Nov 3, 2012)

im equally comfortable on either side but grew up riding goofy more.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

The link ads on this board are fucking lame.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> The link ads on this board are fucking lame.


Link ads?!? :dunno:

You don't use no-script? I never saw ads with noscript, even before I became a paying, card carrying member... lol


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Link ads?!? :dunno:
> 
> You don't use no-script? I never saw ads with noscript, even before I became a paying, card carrying member... lol


No script, eh?

**runs to google**


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> No script, eh?
> 
> **runs to google**


It's a pain at first until you start building a good whitelist. I watch a lot of internet porn and it's better with no pop-ups. :laugh:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

goofy, here. 

Goofies are relatively rare, but it doesn't surprise me that we're leading the poll on this site...we're better than regulars (most of the regulars are at truoutdoors )


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

extra0 said:


> goofy, here.
> 
> Goofies are relatively rare, but it doesn't surprise me that we're leading the poll on this site...we're better than regulars (most of the regulars are at truoutdoors )


Who says goofies are rare? I remember reading a stat in the 90's that said over 50% of boarders were goofy. I'd be willing to bet it's very close to 50/50 worldwide.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't believe it. If that were the case, there would be no "regulars"...they'd just be called "left foot fowards". Regular means the standard or majority. Those stats were skewed, for whatever reason.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

extra0 said:


> I don't believe it. If that were the case, there would be no "regulars"...they'd just be called "left foot fowards". Regular means the standard or majority. Those stats were skewed, for whatever reason.


Most likely goofies feel they need to "represent". I don't think the ratio is as skewed as it is with left vs right-handed, but you can def see on the slopes that most are regular.


----------



## andreww (Nov 9, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Most likely goofies feel they need to "represent". I don't think the ratio is as skewed as it is with left vs right-handed, but you can def see on the slopes that most are regular.



Its quite even on the slopes in Ontario.... Possibly even more goofies to be honest.... Most of my friends are goofy.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

I start as regular stance then switch to goofy to rest my right leg... So feel free to try out both legs forward...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Most likely goofies feel they need to "represent".


That MUST be it!!

A statistical relationship between the actual number of goofies and the fact that goofies as a group "feel the need to represent".

ahahhaahahah

cmon mister science i want fucking answers here!:cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

extra0 said:


> I don't believe it. If that were the case, there would be no "regulars"...they'd just be called "left foot fowards". Regular means the standard or majority. Those stats were skewed, for whatever reason.


The name came around long before snowboarding was invented...

I did a bunch of digging but haven't found any studies to deny/confirm the allegations. :laugh:

Every online poll that I found had the ratio at MOST 60/40 but in most cases very close to 50/50.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

If I was to make a speculation...

I would say that a long time ago, skateboarding involved mostly placing your front foot at the head and using your rear foot to propel. Since most ppl are righties...their stronger foot is the right so it goes in the rear.

After decades of snowboarding and the diminishing of skateboarding as a result, this "goofey/regular" balance has evened out gradually as the original advantage of regular stance isn't really relevant anymore.


----------



## andreww (Nov 9, 2012)

My thoughts exactly! Well said.



rasmasyean said:


> If I was to make a speculation...
> 
> I would say that a long time ago, skateboarding involved mostly placing your front foot at the head and using your rear foot to propel. Since most ppl are righties...their stronger foot is the right so it goes in the rear.
> 
> After decades of snowboarding and the diminishing of skateboarding as a result, this "goofey/regular" balance has evened out gradually as the original advantage of regular stance isn't really relevant anymore.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> That MUST be it!!
> 
> A statistical relationship between the actual number of goofies and the fact that goofies as a group "feel the need to represent".
> 
> ...


It's not unreasonable. One of the troubles with voluntary polls in general is that most respondants are people who feel strongly about the subject. So for instance in political polls, if you phone people you'll get X % for, Y % against, and Z % undecided. But if you just put up a phone number and ask people to call, you get no Z whatsoever, and a much higher Y and lower X. Goofies, like lefties (as a leftie, I can speak to this) might feel the need to remind people that we're here, we're possibly queer, and we like beer.  Regulars and righties won't so much give a shit.


----------

